# Sticky  Fibromyalgia Frequently Asked Questions



## M&M

*What is Fibromyalgia?*FMS (fibromyalgia syndrome) is a widespread musculoskeletal pain and fatigue disorder for which the cause is still unknown. Fibromyalgia means pain in the muscles, ligaments, and tendons the soft fibrous tissues in the body.*Who does Fibromyalgia affect? How many people have it?*According to the American College of Rheumatology, fibromyalgia affects 3 to 6 million Americans. It primarily occurs in women of childbearing age, but children, the elderly, and men can also be affected. http://www.immunesupport.com/fibromyalgia-understanding.htm*What's happening in the bodies of people with Fibromyalgia? *http://www.immunesupport.com/library/bulle...cle.cfm?ID=5344 (Scroll down to "Central Pain Mechanisms")http://www.myalgia.com/Scientific%20basis.htm*What treatments are there?*http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/modalities.cfm*What course is my Fibromyalgia likely to take?*Fibromyalgia will not go away with time. You can do things that improve it and from a functional standpoint you can change your quality of life for the positive. No question about that. It, unfortunately, does not go away. Not at this time, anyway. There will be a cure. We're just not there, yet. Symptoms can be controlled. Work with your physician to make sure you are not undertreated. *What sort of doctor manages Fibromyalgia? And where can I find one? *Usually, the treating specialist is a Rheumatologist.AIM doc finder - http://www.docboard.org/Co-Cure worldwide good doctor list - http://www.co-cure.org/Good-Doc.htmAMA Physician Selector - http://dbapps.ama-assn.org/iwcf/iwcfmgr206/aps?seed=5878*Are there any Fibromyalgia resources specifically for men? *YES! http://www.menwithfibro.com/*A Nice Essay On Living With Chronic, Invisible Illnesses:*http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/navigati...SpoonTheory.pdf*Please report broken links to M&M using the PM function, or email.*


----------

